# Cloud chasing



## Puff Daddy

What is your thoughts on cloud chasing?


----------



## shaunnadan

Personally I found there needs to be a balance and some more respect from some of our fellow vapers.

I get a lot of positive responses when chucking out huge clouds in public. Most people seem interested and the understanding that it's an electronic cigarette makes them very curious. They often ask if it's like the "twisp" and after some chatting they leave a lot more aware. 

I respect non-smoking areas and never push the clouds in areas that would make others uncomfortable. Occasionally I have a quick stealth Vape in the mall while I'm bored but really try not to draw too much attention to myself. My usual spots in public are car parks an big open spaces. 

I have seen some vapers argue with mall security that it's not the same as smoking but I think we shouldn't be imposing our beliefs on others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 12


----------



## stevie g

And shaunnadan pretty much summed it up for me.


----------



## SHiBBY

"Public" is a pretty wide term. As said previously, I do think noob vapers INSISTING in vaping in places where smoking isn't allowed or fogging up their local Spur's smoke area till people can't see their food is selfish and ignorant, but if I'm chucking clouds while strolling down the street, driving or somewhere outside, I don't think that the general public has any reason to complain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bartart

While vaping doesn't stick like a cigarette some flavours can be a bit hectic for other people to smell, so a little consideration is called for imo


----------



## Dylan Knight

I'm a full blown noob and only very recently gotten into this cloud craze and I fully agree the term "public" is way to broad, as a member of a family of zero smokers (both the stinkies and/or eciggies) I understand that it can be abit unpleasant for the people around me but if I'm in wide open spaces where nobody is confined to the cloud I am definitely puffing away but if I'm in a confined space, also used in a pretty broad sense, it's easier to wait it out than to attract the moans and groans of surrounding people which is probably justified.... just a little too dramatic in certain instances. Noobs view on this one perhaps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff Daddy

I'm going to do a fused clapton build next week with 24G and 32G Kanthal


----------



## whatalotigot

I feel if I am outside in an open space, this helps the community. People getting interested and asking where they can get one...

I DO NOT cloud chase indoors. (resturants, malls, shops) Out of respect. I dont even stealth vape. 

I Vape Outdoors. I feel this is the way for any cloud chaser.


----------



## Ohmen

It really depends on what kind of people you are around(young vs old or smoker vs nonsmoker or informed vs uniformed).

I was at an outdoor event recently, standing by a tree having a puff. We settled our picnic spot right next to an older couple and their family after battling to find a shady spot. They weren't happy about that. I was blowing clouds and some of the vapour was going in the direction of an old man.

After about 30 seconds the Oupa approached me and told me: "I am allergic to that stuff. Go smoke somewhere else!" in a very uncouthly manner.

Initially I asked "What is it that you are allergic to?" The first thing that ran through my mind was "Yasis oupa you don't even know what this is." but before I could defend myself, my girlfriend slammed the brakes.
Right there I put my Koopor and my pride in my pocket

Ps I don't have anything against elderly people and I try assess the environment before blowing clouds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Agreed, Its about reading the situation. and not being a arrogant prat peeing everyone off! I see alot of twispers getting on peoples nerves just by vaping in a resturant!


----------



## Nova69

I hate it when the twispers do that,vaping in the malls etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

